# Skunk Breeders



## dobbycog (Oct 25, 2007)

Just looking to see if anyone knows of Skunk breeders in the UK? Am struggling to find anyone. Don't mind travel, but need to know they are nice and friendly breeders!
Thanks
Dobbycog


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

i dont think you will find a breeder as such contact nerys she will give you any info you need


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi

what are you after? getting one, or just meeting some?

i do know of three available at the moment, they will hold on deposit. they are asking £800 each for them though, which is ,more than they were earlier this year, but reflects the fact they are the only ones on the market at the moment

there is a pair of chocolates, and a black and white swirl.

with the current state of play with descenting issues.. most skunk keeper/breeders are not that talkative about the whole thing!

most skunks give birth in spring, occasionally you do get some kits at this time of year, but i have not heard of any recent litters. young skunks will most likely not be around until early next summer.. and then with the descenting problem, i am not sure that many will be advertised publically at all.

N


----------



## Ben NE (Oct 17, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where to find dealers/breeders of skunks in the United States? any websites or personal info would be much appreciated.


----------

